# General Protection Fault!



## SpLiNtEx (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Comunity.

Ich habe mir das Spiel Turok gekauft und installiert doch leider bekomm ich immer diese Meldung und weis nicht wie ich das beheben kann.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruss


----------



## Robonator (28. Juni 2013)

Ist es der erste Teil? Hast du es als Admin ausgeführt und evtl. auch im Kompatibilitätsmodus (Win XP oder Vista SP2) ausgeführt?


----------



## SpLiNtEx (28. Juni 2013)

Es ist Turok aus dem Jahre 2008. Ich habs als Admin installiert und habe die Setuproutine angepasst, denn es kommt irgentwie durch den alten physicstreiber den er mit installiert. Komischerweise gehts dann mit dem alten treiber aber mit dem aktuellsten nicht. Wenn es dann läuft hat es aber Grafikfehler, den Charakteren fehlen die Texturen.


----------



## SpLiNtEx (28. Juni 2013)

Kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## SpLiNtEx (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo?


----------



## Robonator (28. Juni 2013)

Wie wäre es mal mit ein bischen Geduld? Wenn jemand Ahnung hätte dann würde er das auch schreiben. Du hast grade einen Triplepost gemacht und Mehrfach hintereinander gepusht, das sind schon 2 Regelverstöße. 
Außerdem hast du auch noch nicht beantwortet ob du es im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausgeführt hast.


----------



## SpLiNtEx (28. Juni 2013)

Oh sorry. Aber ja ich habs auch schon im Kompatibiltätsmodus probiert.


----------



## Sieben (28. Juni 2013)

Hab das Spiel nicht selbst, aber bei Youtube gibt's paar Hilfevideos

z.B.

Turok 2008 Startproblem Fix (General protection fault) - YouTube

Kann's ja leider nicht selbst testen 

Viel Glück!

Das Ende vom Video ist interessant, weil der Typ meint, dass es bei ihm ein Auflösungsproblem war  . Schau es dir einfach mal an und guck worauf du Lust hast  .


----------



## Galford (15. Februar 2015)

Sorry, wenn ich hier diesen Thread aus dem Reich der Toten hole, aber falls jemand zukünftig nach der Problemlösung sucht:

Einfach den Nvidia PhysX Legacy Treiber installieren:

NVIDIA DRIVERS 9.12.1031


----------

